# 20% soluble powder coccidiostat



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

One April 9 and 18th DOB of alpines. How do I mix this and how is it administered? Thanks in advance for your help. 
It gives 3 options drench 5 day treatment,21 day treatment.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

xxxxx


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.corid.com/Pages/calculator.aspx

Second time trying to type this.
So I have to weigh them and use this calculator to find out the dilution rate for this powder. (this is what my TS had) Once I find the weight I should use the calculator to determine the amount to give them in water each day.

He is still taking a bottle so it will not be a problem. She has refused to take a bottle so that will be a challenge to get her to take it.

Do I have this right? It is an oral med right? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

I thought coccidiosis was the thing you can fight using yogurts and kefirs in the diet. Have I got my information short circuited again? Wouldn't be the first time for me.

I may also be mixing up my chicken and goat info again...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

informative said:


> I thought coccidiosis was the thing you can fight using yogurts and kefirs in the diet. Have I got my information short circuited again? Wouldn't be the first time for me.
> 
> I may also be mixing up my chicken and goat info again...


Coccidiosis is a parasite. You can't get rid of parasites with yogurt. Meds are needed.

Sorry, Peggy. I'm not familiar with the soluable powder, but there is info on it in the Wormer & Cocci section of the forum.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

dosage for the 20% powder is 50 mg per kg or 50 mg per 2.2 pounds

Here's the table:

View attachment 20% corid dosage table.pdf


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

That table really told me nothing. I didn't see this post before I asked my question about Corid. How much water do I add to the entire packet?


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

*This is in Goatkeeping 101. I presume the powder you have is Di Methox. *

*Re: Updated Drug Dosages *

Di-methox-----you may only find some powdered stuff. Here is the breakdown how to use it if you absolutely have to.
1 package to a pint of water.
There's 94,600mgs in one pint of water. 16oz in a pint. 30cc/oz.
Divide 94600 by 480cc = 197mg/ml. Each cc will treat 2.6#'s of kid and give it the needed 75mg/kg.
For a 10# kid...3.8cc round that off to 4cc...I don't deal in 10ths orally.
20#=8cc
25#=12cc
30#=16cc
35#=20cc
40#=24cc
45#=28cc
50#=32cc
You can carry it on up to 75-80# in 4cc increments.

If you mix this concentrated like this...use warm water..make absolutely SURE you get all the powder dispersed in the liquid...and keep it in the AC or refrigerator until you use it all up in 5 days. Toss what you don't use.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

DUH!!! I have been trying to find this Cocci info in the wrong section....Literally beginning to think I was an idiot...maybe I am...is it possible someone is too stupid to own a goat??Gees I...ammmm...Soooo Sorry!


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Suzy-you just add however much water you want, as long as you measure the powder correctly. Or you can just mix the correct amount of powder in their bottles as long as they always finish them.


----------



## milkmaidranch (Jun 21, 2010)

They are 4 months old, no bottles. I did get the info I needed on a different group. 

Laverne, I can't get into the Goatkeeping 101. When this site was changed, it is now so confusing to me that I can't get into things. Been trying to get the info from the 101 page but it just says how many people are on the group and the other stats. This is why I don't come here much anymore, just too confusing to me when it was changed.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

The medicated chick feed uses Amprolium a thiamin blocker. works by blocking the absorption of the vitamin B1, which interrupts the development of the growing protozoa in the intestines.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/coccidiosis-and-medicated-feed


----------



## sarafina (Dec 26, 2009)

milkmaidranch said:


> They are 4 months old, no bottles. I did get the info I needed on a different group.
> 
> Laverne, I can't get into the Goatkeeping 101. When this site was changed, it is now so confusing to me that I can't get into things. Been trying to get the info from the 101 page but it just says how many people are on the group and the other stats. This is why I don't come here much anymore, just too confusing to me when it was changed.


Scroll down under the reply box and look to your right for the words "Forum Jump". Under it is a pull-down arrow - click on that and it should pull up all the sub-forums, including GK101. Click on that and it should take you to Goatkeeping 101. Click the Go button if it does not take you there right away.

You can use this to move to the different sub-forums - should be near the bottom of every page.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

You may be dealing with a glitch with your computer that you could talk to an administrator about but If I just click the top left DairyGoatInfo.com logo at the top left, which shows up on all pages for me, it takes me to this sites list of topics and forums, basically the home page. The fourth topic down on this list is 101 which opens fine for me. I hope you can solve the problem. I would go nuts if I couldn't access all of the topics or forums here.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I might have found your problem. There are little arrows on the right hand side of the blue header bars. If yours are clicked, everything under the blue bars will be hidden. I've never even noticed those before, but just clicked them and saw that they hide everything.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

You dilute the Corid powder according to how you want to treat the kids - if you're going to give it as a drench (in their bottle of milk) as a 5 day treatment, then mix 10 1/2 tablespoons (3 ounces) of powder into 1 quart of water and give 30 ccs of this mixture per 100 lbs of body weight for 5 consecutive days (so if a kid weighs 10 lbs, you'd give it 3 ccs of this mixture each day for five days). If you're going to give it as a 21 day preventative, mix 5 1/4 tablespoons to one quart of water and give the goat 30 ccs per 100 lbs for 21 days. You can find this information on the Jeffers Livestock website, just search for "corid" and click on the page for the Corid 20% amprolium soluble powder.


----------

